# more power from the 2.8



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

Headers? Exhaust? Cold Air Intake? What works?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: more power from the 2.8 (SquashAZ)*

PES Supercharger
295HP @ 6100RPM (up 102)
270TQ @ 3050RPM (up 64)


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: more power from the 2.8 (GLS-S4)*

are the listed gains possible on stock the internals?


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: more power from the 2.8 (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_PES Supercharger
295HP @ 6100RPM (up 102)
270TQ @ 3050RPM (up 64) 

How much does that cost vs. trading the car plus cash for a 4.2 which still produces a wee bit more hp and torks?


----------



## SquashAZ (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: more power from the 2.8 (monkeytronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monkeytronic* »_
How much does that cost vs. trading the car plus cash for a 4.2 which still produces a wee bit more hp and torks?

the kit is 3500 USD which is about what a 99 A6 with 120K miles is worth...remember that is about the HP delivery and torque curve not max HP or torque (IMO anyway)... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

I got my PES on ebay for 2k


----------

